# Snapper Charter?



## Buckaholic2000 (Jan 24, 2010)

Anybody know when is a good time to do a charter to the Snapper Banks out of the Savannaha area?  Also any recomendations on who to go with and cost?

Been wanting to do it for a long time and think maybe this is the year if I can get enough people togather.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jan 24, 2010)

Go to the Gulf......don't patronize the Savannah "group" charter's .......read the thread a few down


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Jan 24, 2010)

Ok but when is a good time to go?


----------



## oldenred (Jan 24, 2010)

never..... give them gulf captains your money. thank you in advance


----------



## skiff23 (Jan 25, 2010)

we  usually go to the Gulf in June for a 2 day charter. The boats on the Atlantic side sold out to the closure thugs. Thats why people are saying go to the Gulf. If i am not mistaken , the limit on snapper in the gulf is gonna be raised this year.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jan 25, 2010)

Go to the Gulf. Do not  give your money to the captains who sold us out on the ATlantic. Payback is heck.....

With that said I suggest either Big Bend Charters in Steinhatchee  877.852.FISH or

PM CApt.Brian on this forum.


----------



## ccookou812 (Jan 25, 2010)

I have fished with Capt Brian had a great time and caught a lot of fish. I would definitely recommend him. If I can ever get the money up I will use his services again


----------



## brantd (Jan 25, 2010)

Orange beach has a very nice fishing fleet , i have been out of there twice and always a great catch.  Panama city also has a star queen its a 25 hr trip so you keep a two day limit , its a party boat though so a lot of anglers but you will catch a lot of fish.  Just general charters though orange beach is the place..


----------



## wharfrat (Jan 25, 2010)

What did the capt's on the atlantic side do? I haven't had the chance or time to find out.


----------



## PaulD (Jan 25, 2010)

It was just a pair of captains in savannah. Call George Strait or Dennis Young in Jacksonville. Don't give the Savannah crew a red penny. They want to sell us out let them eat dirt!


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Jan 25, 2010)

Ok, so go to the gulf in June?  What kind of $ are we looking at for a 1 day or 2 day Charter?


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jan 26, 2010)

Buckaholic2000 said:


> Ok, so go to the gulf in June?  What kind of $ are we looking at for a 1 day or 2 day Charter?



For a six pack trip generally between $800 and $1000 for offshore. These prices are from the Steinhatchee area.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 26, 2010)

Here is the best:

http://www.missjudycharters.com/fishingrpt.shtml

And, BTW, a sponsor of GON!


----------



## PaulD (Jan 26, 2010)

They were also a sponser of the SEDAR 15 and of 17A and 17B. Which assisted in closing the snapper and grouper fishing on our coast and in which special allowances were written for "research harvest" permissions would be given to "selected vessels" which would allow hand picked head boats to keep harvesting snapper and grouper. I wouldn't suggest people supporting those who try to monopolize our natural resourses for their own personal profit. Basically trying to make it where we have to pay them if we wish to harvest fish. Then again the CCA of Ga was behind it, and we know your relation with them.
I don't care who you and they sponser. Recreational anglers need to support those who support them.


----------



## PaulD (Jan 26, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=450945&highlight=

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=336065

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=336423

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=365916

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=398614

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=333344

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=374994

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=372790

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=417331

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=412576

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=403374

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=417740

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=440812


Having an forum stalker is so hot.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jan 26, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Here is the best:
> 
> http://www.missjudycharters.com/fishingrpt.shtml
> 
> And, BTW, a sponsor of GON!



I respectfully disagree. She is a broker, with her eye on the cash box. I have been a victim of her $1300 boat ride. Never again.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 26, 2010)

Parker Phoenix said:


> I respectfully disagree. She is a broker, with her eye on the cash box. I have been a victim of her $1300 boat ride. Never again.



That suggestion wasn't meant to be informative, imho.  It clearly was intended to provoke.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 26, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> That suggestion wasn't meant to be informative, imho.  It clearly was intended to provoke.



No, just as you incorrectly assailed my post concerning the locations of the subway cars earlier this morning, you are now making poor misinformed assumptions.

http://www.missjudycharters.com/fishingrpt.shtml is a fine outfit that has been in the business for over 50 years.

Here is another good one:

http://www.amicksdeepseafishing.com/

The man asked for information about guides on Georgia's coast and you're trying to run him out of the state.


----------



## PaulD (Jan 26, 2010)

Give Richie Lott a call. I don't know how many your planning for but he's a good guy and will put you on fish. There are lots of good captians out there. The above post was to do little but generate a reaction as those are the 2 captians invovled in promoting the snapper grouper closure and gaining special access for their boats.


----------



## jamrens (Jan 26, 2010)

I agree on Richie Lott http://www.richielottoutdoors.com/


----------



## oldenred (Jan 26, 2010)

i would agree with Capt Lott.... great guy, not low lifes such as amick or judy


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jan 26, 2010)

PaulD said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=450945&highlight=
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=336065
> 
> ...




That is hot, I am jealous


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 26, 2010)

I think Capt. Lott is a fine choice as well!


----------



## jamrens (Jan 26, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> I think Capt. Lott is a fine choice as well!



Were so glad that your endorse someone who stand for everything your against. 
Whit


----------



## oldenred (Jan 26, 2010)

jamrens said:


> Were so glad that your endorse someone who stand for everything your against.
> Whit


, now that is funny!


----------



## jamrens (Jan 26, 2010)

Thats almost as good as the Jewish church saying Hitler did alot of good work for Germany..

That makes as much sense as pooping standing up 


Whit


----------



## oldenred (Jan 26, 2010)

jamrens said:


> That makes as much sense as pooping standing up
> 
> 
> Whit







errr..... it was one time and i was drunk.... but in my defense it was on judy's captains chair


----------



## jamrens (Jan 26, 2010)

Again call Richie Lott or go to the gulf..  

WHit


----------



## Capt Hoop (Jan 26, 2010)

Just put up some pictures of the other days catch. 2 of the 3 I caught and released all about the same size. You should be able to find good snapper anywhere you go in the gulf. We target the larger ones down here. 

BTW closed season now.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 26, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> No, just as you incorrectly assailed my post concerning the locations of the subway cars earlier this morning, you are now making poor misinformed assumptions.



I admit it, you are correct.  I definitely assumed you only posted that to elicit a reaction.  It looked exactly  like what somebody doing that would post, so I took that liberty.  But I agree with you - I have no idea what's going on in that head of yours.



Mechanicaldawg said:


> http://www.missjudycharters.com/fishingrpt.shtml is a fine outfit that has been in the business for over 50 years.
> 
> Here is another good one:
> 
> http://www.amicksdeepseafishing.com/



Thanks!  I already saw their names in the proceedings that lead to a closure of recreational access.  But thanks just the same!

PP says he took a $1300 boat ride.  I guess you are more familiar with the outfit?



Mechanicaldawg said:


> The man asked for information about guides on Georgia's coast and you're trying to run him out of the state.



Now here you go assuming.  I didn't suggest he go out of state.  Maybe I wanted him to go to Amick's, the other guy with special access to the semi-monopoly on Georgia snapper and grouper.


----------



## The Captain (Jan 27, 2010)

I took a boat ride with Miss judy too, never again,


----------



## The Captain (Jan 27, 2010)

Charisma Charters in Mexico Beach is the place.


----------



## tony2001577 (Jan 27, 2010)

The Captain said:


> I took a boat ride with Miss judy too, never again,



ME TOO !!!!! dont know who voted for what are who is for  what are what ever yall are talking about . One boat ride with miss judy is all i am taking ! worse trip ever !!!!! all they wanted was my money !!!!


----------



## SCW920 (Jan 27, 2010)

The earlier the better.  Go as soon as the season opens which in the gulf is june 1st.  Cooler temperatures keep the bigger snapper closer inshore.


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks finally got the answers I was looking for first part of June and need to get about 6 people to make it affordable.  Thanks!


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Feb 2, 2010)

I have fished with capt. judy before, I wasn't that impressed.  I would have probably done it again were it not for her possition on the closures though.  You can thank her and her cronies for all my saltwater fishing expenditures leaving Georgia.  Dang, my poker money helps create revenue for florida that Georgia is loosing out on, now I reckon more of my fishing money will go there too.


----------



## PaulD (Feb 3, 2010)

Don't give up on Ga all together. Judy and Steve don't make up  our whole coast. There are still good guys around here too.


----------

